# Young goat possibly bred



## JeepGirl (Nov 7, 2016)

Usually my doeling is the escape artist, but this time it was the boys.
  Doeling is in heat and I saw the buckling mount her twice, but I was too far away to stop it. They were probably together all night, too.

Anyway, my question is...
Doeling is a little more than 4 months old and I worry about complications if she's pregnant. Does anyone have experience with a doe this young getting pregnant?
 Factors that may have some effect:
1. Doe has a fairly small frame, IMO.
2. Has recently put on some weight (was skinny when we got her initially) but is still probably to small to carry a baby...she's only about 40lbs but I'm guessing.
3. Buckling is actually a little shorter than her (but stocky).  He's only 6 months.
 Puts her at, what, 9 months old if she were to give birth?

I'll post a picture of her to show her stature, but being so young I don't know if that matters.
I'm going to have an ultrasound when possible, and see what the vet thinks... But until then I'm looking for opinions. I just don't see her safely kidding as a possibility..?


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Nov 7, 2016)

Is the buck of the same breed then, not a larger breed?  At 6 months old, he definitely could impregnate her. She is young.  Some folks breed at 6-8 months old so it is a bit soon but she might be alright.  It isn't ideal.  You could have your vet administer Lute to be on the safe side.  

We just had to have our vet Lute 5 does!  Our 200 lb boer managed to climb two fences with hotwire and breed our Nigerians.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Nov 7, 2016)

I would probably get with the vet to give her lute if it were me


----------



## samssimonsays (Nov 7, 2016)

I am on team lute. She is just a baby and it is safe than risking the complications IMO. I am not familiar with dwarf or mini breeds however, I won't breed my full sized until they are going to kid as 2 year olds. I know dwarf breeds can be much younger as FF.


----------



## luvmypets (Nov 7, 2016)

I would not risk it, I would lute her. I had a ewe accidently get bred at 7 months, and although she was ok, her lamb had a lot of problems and ended up being put down.


----------



## Southern by choice (Nov 7, 2016)

Lute.

What breeds are they?


----------



## JeepGirl (Nov 7, 2016)

Thanks for all the responses guys!

The buck is a Nigerian dwarf, baby girl is a Nigerian/Pigmy.
  I'm thinking along the same lines as y'all are, I'd rather make sure she is safe and healthy then risk it. 
She's the most precious thing ever.


There's only one area that is really possible for them to have gotten through, or jump over. Guess we'll have to fix it and see.


----------



## babsbag (Nov 7, 2016)

Lute...I have two to do this week myself.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Nov 7, 2016)

I agree on giving the Lute. 
Glad we all agree 

We've had to lute a few over the years. I just keep a bottle on hand. 

Contact the vet sooner rather than later, to be sure they have it in stock. They will give you the dosage & when to administer it.


----------



## NH homesteader (Nov 7, 2016)

All in agreement with  the lute... It's just not worth the risk.


----------



## Latestarter (Nov 7, 2016)

And just as an aside, after the lute, she'll come back into estrus again so make SURE he can't duplicate his previous efforts and get to her again.


----------



## JeepGirl (Nov 8, 2016)

Thanks all!!


----------

